# History TV:  "Bravo Company:  Kandahar" Tonight (5 Nov 07)



## The Bread Guy (5 Nov 2007)

http://www.history.ca/ontv/titledetails.aspx?titleid=113090

*BRAVO COMPANY: KANDAHAR*

Mike Sheerin directs and narrates an intensely authentic portrayal of life in war-torn Afghanistan for the Canadian soldier. Sheerin follows the troops of Bravo Company stationed at Forward Operating Base Martello for 19 days. This one-hour documentary captures the many experiences of war for the Canadian soldier from coping with the tragic loss of comrades to daily foot-patrols in the rugged Afghan mountains to the apprehension and detention of three suspected Taliban fighters. 

When it's on:

Monday
     November 5 at 9:00 PM
Tuesday
     November 6 at 1:00 AM


----------



## medaid (5 Nov 2007)

Thanks! Will tune in!


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Nov 2007)

I plan on tuning in.


----------



## BernDawg (5 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Rocketryan (5 Nov 2007)

Thanks for telling us


----------



## DirtyDog (5 Nov 2007)

Blah.


----------



## Sheerin (5 Nov 2007)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Blah.



Blah?


----------



## DirtyDog (5 Nov 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Blah?


Didn't find the show all that great.


----------



## Sheerin (5 Nov 2007)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Didn't find the show all that great.



Fair enough.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Nov 2007)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Didn't find the show all that great.



We could always go back to the TV movie "peacekeeper" as the public image of the CF

no ?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 Nov 2007)

Mike Sheerin (sic?) really didn't seem all that enthusiastic about his film. It would have been great to watch had he spoken like he actually wanted people to watch it.


----------



## DirtyDog (5 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> We could always go back to the TV movie "peacekeeper" as the public image of the CF
> 
> no ?


Just thought the show was mediocre at best.  Didn't have much to offer and i didn't care for his speculation.


----------



## Sheerin (6 Nov 2007)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Mike Sheerin (sic?) really didn't seem all that enthusiastic about his film. It would have been great to watch had he spoken like he actually wanted people to watch it.



I can assure you that he was quite enthusiastic about the film.


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Nov 2007)

I liked it, even though I fell asleep with 15 mins left to it  :-\


----------



## JBoyd (6 Nov 2007)

My wife watched a bit of it I believe, I had to head to sleep early last night.


----------



## Flip (6 Nov 2007)

Every little bit helps.

This documentary shows Canadians in a new and more realistic
light.  I say, the more of this new light the better.
Canadians need to get used to seeing Canadians in a 
combat (real life) context.

It was a little basic but I liked it.

The sounds of artillery made it sound like Canada controlled the weather.   ;D


----------



## medicineman (7 Nov 2007)

Thought he went on a little too much about what happened to the detainees...incidentally, anyone know where they may be now  :?

MM


----------



## MedTechStudent (7 Nov 2007)

Thought this Doc. was very compelling.  Really was nice to see an unedited, real look on whats done over there.  I liked the honesty when they admitted that the job is 90% boredom and 10% waiting for the excitement.  I stayed up till 2am watching it  :brickwall:...but it was worth it


----------



## Kirkhill (7 Nov 2007)

Mike, thanks for doing that. It showed me a lot more about what the guys over there are going through.  I can't help but wonder though, if you found yourself worn down by the heat and the sand and the lack of showers.  Do you think that might have contributed to what seems to be a sense of futility that you seemed to express towards the end of the documentary?  

I am assuming that "our" Sheerin and Mike Sheerin are one and the same.


----------



## MedTechStudent (7 Nov 2007)

It was funny, I read a thread the other day about how to try to not swear in the CF because it is a bad habit for when you get out.  Or something along those lines.  But watching the WO on that Documentary  just made me smile.  He covered every possible usage for "fuck" I think there is lol


----------



## BernDawg (7 Nov 2007)

That was tame compared to some guys I've worked with.  (or me for that matter   )  Luckily I have to think more when I type and omit the "verbal pauses" to collect my thoughts.


----------



## Sheerin (7 Nov 2007)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Mike, thanks for doing that. It showed me a lot more about what the guys over there are going through.  I can't help but wonder though, if you found yourself worn down by the heat and the sand and the lack of showers.  Do you think that might have contributed to what seems to be a sense of futility that you seemed to express towards the end of the documentary?
> 
> I am assuming that "our" Sheerin and Mike Sheerin are one and the same.



Close, Mike is actually my brother.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Nov 2007)

I enjoyed how the interpeter was learning the verb/noun of "falk"!I was waiting for rickey and julian to show up a few times lol.Seems like my kinda guy.

I think if they had gotten into a TIC Mike may have made a differnt type of documentary.However He had to find a angle im sure in the editing room to make a cohesive peice.The only real angle he had were the 3 taliban.I really didnt like the show.

It's the kind of peice the peaceniks can really use as the "poor afgani".And when mike started talking about the poor scared people getting swabbed for GSR I was about to turn it off,then the chopper came and picked him up.

I will remember the name,he wont get any comments from me and my buddys here.


----------



## Kirkhill (7 Nov 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Close, Mike is actually my brother.



Regardless, nice piece of work.


----------



## deedster (7 Nov 2007)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Regardless, nice piece of work.


Agree, very compelling.  And a great behind-the-scenes look for us civilians.
Good job.


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2007)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> ...
> It's the kind of peice the peaceniks can really use as the "poor afgani"...



Damn, for the ten thousandth time on this site:

Afghans ... people are Afghans!!

Afghanis are money.

PS: the spellcheck button is right there next to the post button (you've found IT obviously), please search it out next time and click it before you post. Thanks.


----------



## medaid (8 Nov 2007)

I think Vern that you need to post that as part of the official welcoming message.


----------

